# Rod for wire line



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I'M getting ready to spool a couple of reels with wire line for trolling. What are the best guides to use? Any premade setups out there that won't break the bank?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Either rollers or carboloy. Its hard to find a good wire line stick for cheap. It also depends on whether you want one with a straight or bent butt. Its fine to use a straight butt rod as long as the butt is aluminum. If not, the butt will most likely start to splinter after very little use.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

why wire line ?


----------

